

Device Lets the Blind "See" with Their Tongues - debugunit
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=device-lets-blind-see-with-tongues

======
prolifically
Those kind of experiments are so crazy, in a good sense. I wonder how
different it is to actually seeing, and isn't there technology today that can
give eyesight to blinds? Unless this is meant to be used by people who have
had injuries to their eyes

------
debugunit
This has been posted before but hasn't attracted much attention (not since 4
years ago anyway).

